# God, Vain Philosophies and Genesis 1:1



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 8, 2006)

If you were God, would you start with "This is the Gospel of Jesus Christ the Son of God?" as your self disclosure, or would you go with "In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth?" Its interesting as to where and why God began His Word. He _desires_ to be known as the Sovereign Creator of the Universe and self-discloses Himself in the most IMPORTANT verse in all of the Bible: Genesis 1:1. It is in fact, a summary of the entire Bible and tells us much about the power and being of God. The following is the first "introductory" sermon to this verse and the book of Genesis. 

January 8, 2006
God the Creator and the Vain Philosophy of Men, Genesis 1:1, Part 1
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

Next week we will begin dealing with the doctrine of God as seen in Genesis.


----------

